# Suzuki Outbard SALE



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

We have Suzuki 4 strokes in stock 225hp, 200hp, 140hp, 115hp, 50hps and alot of small outboards from 4hp-15hp. You can call on pricing-850-444-9760.


----------

